# When your heart skips a beat!!! :)



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Going through divorce and different type of feelings grieving mourning sad mad angry....
I know i am not ready emotionally to be involved in another relationship.
Also i was not believing that i will ever find this other person who is going to appreciate me and love me for who i am and at the same time who fits my standards, *UNTIL LAST WEEK*.

I met that guy last Monday at the church's office.
He is tall with green eyes and good shape.

He cought my breath and my heart was pounding.
My heart said this is the one i need to date.
He opened the door and sat back to the desk.
I couldn't say anything to him or initiate any conversation i just said hi asked about the person i was going to see and that's it...

Tuesday i went back to the office and asked the receptionist *Who was that guy who was sitting at your desk yesterday ?* she said he was doing maintenance to the computer.

I asked her about his full name, his age, his religion, and the most important question if he is married.

But she couldn't answer my questions all she knew was his first name but she said he is coming back next week and she will get me the answers i need. 
Yesterday i saw her and he still didn't come back...

Wow this is the first time in my life i ask about a guy.

*I loved how i felt about him!!* 

What i loved about this guy not just his height, his eyes color, or his shape. You know! I meet everyday so many guys like that

What i loved was the peace i saw in his eyes the security, the confidence and honesty i felt in his face and the sweet personality character that his expressions reveal 

My first impression was wow!!! My heart picked him and this is a wonderful start to date someone...

*Now what if he is married???* 

That's ok!! 

At least it was a little practice to know that my heart is still alive lol

I believe now that if i found this guy i can find another one when it is time and i am ready for that 

I am happy with how i felt.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

lol, good for you!


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Enjoy!!! Thats amazing


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

That is awesome!!
A wonderful feeling  
I am so hapy for you


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Shiane, update your thread!


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmmmmm bad news
The guy is married !!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

No, it's ok. You got the "electric shock of love" and it made you feel good! I have not had that in 18 months of divorce! 

BUT remember--good looking and an *appearance* of tranquility does not make a relationship! You will be vulnerable, so give yourself time to get to know someone before you give him your heart. Months of time, in fact.

Wow, can you believe we are having this conversation? Just imagine where you were not so long ago. Good for you!!


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

LVS, I am very happy for you. It is great that you have stopped obsessing about your STB-ExH long enough to develop an interest in other men. That is a good sign. After my separation from my exW, it took me two years of healing before I had any interest in dating women again.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder if I would ever feel that if I got divorced? The older I get the more life seems very short, temporary, and I wonder often about the "after life".

Sometimes I think if I got divorced I would just immerse myself in something along those lines.

Glad you feel alive though!! That's awesome!!


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the reply

Yes *sisters359* I wasn't expecting to feel the way i felt especially i am not ready emotionally yet and i am planning to not give my heart so fast i hope i can do that! 
But if i found a guy like this one i doubt it lol

*Uptown* i don't want to stay by myself i need someone by my side and if i want to date a guy he should fill all my standards and i am trying to run away from thinking about my stbxh because there is no way to go back to him and i am still sometimes thinking of this possibility what makes me feel so sad.

My psychotherapist sister T said the people who are going to be attracted to me most likely they are going to be like my H. So to avoid falling back into the same kind of people it is better for me if i am the one who picks the guy. lol it is funny but she made a good point. 

*OhGeesh* are you in your nineties? I don't think so and even in their nineties some people get married  i know at least one did it and he was complaining that the bride who was in her seventies was little bit short 
No time limit to enjoy your life and live it to the fullest. 
When i was with my H i was dying alive i couldn't picture myself 5 more years living the same life and as soon as i moved out i started feeling life coming back through my veins.
I wish you luck!!


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

Well that sucks that he is married but still good your heart remembers how to flutter. 

I am at this point hoping my heart just manages to STFU. Stupid thing has only ever gotten me into trouble lol


----------

